

Ask HN: Mongo-Stable.... really? - captaincrunch

So I am using MongoDb for a small project (not by choice), I usually do a apt-get update &#38;&#38; apt-get upgrade every day I get in the office, to keep on top of the latest packages.<p>Mongo-stable has been updated every other day at the least for the last month... how is that stable?  In fact I am often 'hunting' down the changes that the newest package contains - and yes, I know about their 'jira' page.
======
captaincrunch
God dammit-

Sep 28, 2010.

Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state
information... Done The following packages will be upgraded: linux-libc-dev
mongodb-stable 2 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
Need to get 25.5MB of archives. After this operation, 12.3kB of additional
disk space will be used. Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y

~~~
captaincrunch
What changed, is beyond me.

------
terryjsmith
We're running the latest stable version of Mongo (1.6.3) compiled from source
and it is definitely stable (we're running 4 shards, 2 servers per shard, 2
config servers and a bunch of arbiters plus mongos on all of our servers that
access the DB).

I don't necessarily think stable and actively developed are mutually
exclusive.

